
Show HN: Find the Control Points of a Bezier Curve with Gradient Descent - NHQ
http://nhq.github.io/beezy/public/
======
cyborgx7
Great project. I don't think I've ever seen this visual of a representation of
machine learning algorithm, specifically not a regression algorithm.

~~~
NHQ
Thanks!

